# BlackBerry Help please



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Here I am again - hard of understanding technical person  

For no good reason my blackberry has stopped syncronising with my PC - grrrrrr. Its a bit worrying as it means my calendar isn't updating and if anything went wrong with the Blackberry I'd be in trouble indeed.

When I try I get a box on the pc with Intellisync at the top saying it couldn't be completed.

Any ideas what's happening and what I can do?

LL xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry hun - I have no idea, Bels & Amanda have bb's I think


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Dizzi


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't anymore I have an Iphone now ironically because it was unreliable and difficult to use!! Sorry Em!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello Em 

We use BB's at work.....so if anything goes wrong we ask the Network dept....since I sit right next to them I've just asked the BB techies.....

They advise to "reboot"....close down your BB Desktop Manager.  Switch off BB and take battery out and then put back in & turn on.  Start up BB Desktop Manager again....plug in BB and hopefully should sync again.  There's also a bit on your BB to switch on synchro so check that too.

If not, give me a shout and I'll ask again !

Hope that helps
Natasha x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Minxy

My goodness - _what_ a coincidence - I was just thinking of you yesterday and went to your profile to see what you'd been up to  . I must have been having a psycho psychic moment  

Thank you so much for that advise and I shall try it out and report back


----------

